# خزانات الوقود



## رمزة الزبير (10 أبريل 2010)

خزانات الوقود:
سبق لي أن طلبت من خلال هذا المنتدى كتاب 
Guide to storage tanks Bob Long Bob Garner

لكن للأسف لم يتم تزويدي بالكتاب المطلوب وبفضله تعالي تحصلت على الكتاب وإليكم الروابط لتعم الفائدة على الجميع وأسألكم الدعاء لي. 
www.4shared.com/document/9ndl6sRS/guide_to_storage_tank_Part1.html
www.4shared.com/file/XTkTFWZf/guide_to_storage_tank_Part2.html
بالمناسبة أتمني فتح باب النقاش في مجال تصميم وتصنيع وتركيب وصيانة خزانات الوقود العمودية والمصنوعة من الفولاذ. الكتاب المشار إليه أعلاه يوضح مقارنة بين تصميم الخزانات حسب
API 650. &BS 2654&prEN 14015


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 أبريل 2010)

المشاكل الفنية بأسقف خزانات الوقود المصنوعة من الفولاذ تتلخص في الآتي:
‌أ.	الأسقف الثابتة:
	التآكل التنقيري بصفائح السقف.
	ضعف وصلات اللحام.
‌ب.	الأسقف العائمة الخارجية: 
	تجمع مياه الأمطار ببعض الأماكن على السقف.
	مشاكل في منظومة تصريف مياه الأمطار من على السقف العائم تؤدي إلى حدوث كسر بتلك المنظومة بالتالي تسرب الوقود مع المياه أثناء عملية التصريف.
	مشاكل بأرجل الأسقف العائمة.
	التبخر والمشاكل الفنية بمانع التبخر بالأسقف العائمة الخارجية.
بالإضافة إلى مشكلة غوص السقف العائم نتيجة تراكم الثلوج هذا يحدث في أوروبا وأمريكا لذا تم تركيب أسقف الألمنيوم Aluminum Dome Roof لخزانات الوقود ، وحسب ما ورد بالعدد 10240 بتاريخ 11/12/2006م من صحيفة الشرق الأوسط بأنه في 2006م قامت شركة أرامكو السعودية، بتشييد قبة محمولة ذاتياً من الألمنيوم على أحد خزانات الوقود في ساحة الخزانات في محطة الظهران وهي الأولى في المملكة والأكبر على مستوى المنطقة، حيث يبلغ قطر القبة 150 قدما (45.72 متر) وارتفاعها في نقطة المركز 25 قدما (7.62 متر).
لذا أرفق عدد ملفين عن أسقف الألمنيوم Aluminum Dome Roof لخزانات الوقود أرجو فتح باب النقاش في هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## تحسين الربيعي (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

ألف ألف شكر على هذا الملفات القيمة


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

*ألف ألف شكر على هذا الملفات القيمة*​


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (6 مايو 2010)

الأخت رمزة
شكراً على هذا الكتاب الرائع وكذلك مشاركاتك المتميزة، وهذا ليس بغريب عليك فأنت دائماً متميزة بنشاطاتك منذ معرفتي بك في شركة البريقة


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (15 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 أكتوبر 2011)

صيانة سقف خزان وقود وهو في الخدمة:

بعض الأحيان يوجد تآكل شديد أو ثقوب بمادة سقف الخزان أو ضعف اللحام وفي ذات الوقت لا يمكن ايقاف تشغيل ، وهناك تقنية تسمي Power Sleeve تستخدم في مثل هذه الحالات.

أرفق ملف في ذات الخصوص.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام
شكرا على العمل القيم
ها الكتاب


$620.71
http://ebookee.org/Guide-to-Storage-Tanks-and-Equipment_728699.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## روشة ارجان (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## yaseenrar (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن الديوانية (8 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع شكراااااااااااا


----------



## 6Us0i6zv41t (8 مارس 2012)

Less than four days after Clinton still contended that she was the Democrats' strongest candidate for President,burberry soldes, she declared her campaign suspended and endorsed Obama.About 18 million people voted for Clinton in her historic run for the presidency."When we first started,lunettes rayban, people everywhere asked the same questions: 'Could a woman really serve as Commander in Chief?' Well, I think we answered that one,louboutin," she said. "And, 'Could an African-American really be our president?' And Senator Obama has answered that one."FEMALE SUPPORTER 2: "This is a historical event that sort of makes me a little bit sad, because I really wanted Hillary to be President."Senator Hillary Clinton ended her bid for the Presidency Saturday, and told her supporters to unite behind Senator Barack Obama,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, who narrowly defeated Clinton for the Democratic Party nomination.Senator Clinton mentioned the name of her Senate colleague from Illinois 14 times as she addressed cheering supporters packed into Washington's National Building Museum. MALE SUPPORTER: "I love Hillary Clinton. I think she is a champion for the middle class. I think she is a strong advocate for women, for civil rights. I love her."After 54 primary elections and caucuses and 22 debates, Obama secured the more than 2,100 delegates he needed to clinch the party's nomination after Tuesday's primaries in the states of South Dakota and Montana.Senator Hillary Clinton has abandoned her quest to become the first woman elected President of the United States. VOA's Kent Klein reports from Washington, where Clinton called on an enthusiastic crowd of supporters to join her in backing fellow Democrat Barack Obama's presidential campaign. FEMALE SUPPORTER 3: "And we are just still supporting her. We are still in it to the end,burberry, all the way to the convention."In conceding the nomination,louboutin pas cher, Senator Clinton said both she and Senator Obama, and the people who had voted for them, had made history.CLINTON: "Thank you all. Thank you very, very much. Well.... Well,burberry soldes, this isn't exactly the party I had planned, but I sure like the company.""Today, as I suspend my campaign,burberry, I congratulate him on the victory he has won and the extraordinary race he has run," she said. "I endorse him and throw my full support behind him."FEMALE SUPPORTER 1: "I like her strength. I like what she stands for, what she has accomplished, how she has overcome things.""The way to continue our fight now, to accomplish the goals for which we stand, is to take our energy,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, our passion, our strength,ray ban, and do all we can to help elect Barack Obama the next President of the United States,Lunettes De Soleil," she added.Admirers began lining up several hours before the speech, and the line extended most of the way around a city block. Some in the crowd, wearing Obama shirts, said they wanted to promote party unity. But most wanted to show their support for the woman who came closer than any other in U.S. history to winning a major-party presidential nomination. By Kent Klein Washington 07 June 2008相关的主题文章： Print Comment Send this page I am sure and I wish for it 25/11/2010


----------



## مهندس عباس82 (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يونيو 2013)

مشكورة أخت رمزة
مميزة بجميع الأقسام


----------



## eliker bahij (11 يونيو 2013)

​Thankssssssssssssss 4 sharing . Good job.​


----------



## المهندس علي الوسمي (29 أكتوبر 2013)

لا يعمل الرابط


----------



## Gpc (28 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اتمني الحصول علي مواصفات خزانات النفط و صيانتها 
شكرا


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (8 فبراير 2014)

االف الف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## mem_2050 (25 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة المهندسين المقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية أود الاستفسار هل يوجد أحد لديه خبرة في صيانة خزانات الوقود من لديه شركة لعمل الصيانة أو أحد المهندسين او الفنيين ممن لديه خبرة سابقة في هذ المجال الرجاء التواصل معي علي الخاص للاستعانة به شخصيا في المشروع


----------



## mem_2050 (25 مايو 2014)

ايميلي هو XXXXXXXX

ملاحظات مشرف الصفحة:
تم حذف البريد الألكتروني .. وفقاً ​لقوانين الموقع


----------

